# The "New and Improved" Army Basic



## Centermass (Aug 28, 2010)

A further indication of our steady decline of what we once were. Be prepared to either pound your fists, shake your head followed by a steady stream of WTF's, one after another. 

Really proud of how this CSM articulates it all.............

Unbelievable.  







When all else fails, lower your fucking standards. :uhh:


----------



## car (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm so fucking angry about this, that I can't even type!......... dammit!


----------



## Scotth (Aug 28, 2010)

Hope those recruits that can't take a little yelling and stress in basic find a kinder and gentler enemy when the time comes.:doh:


----------



## ORDOABCHAOS (Aug 28, 2010)

We (they mind you) are officially combat ineffective. Are we not stronger than our weakest link?


----------



## madness unseen (Aug 28, 2010)

What I said while I was watching it is exactly what the person who uploaded it said. Lol. Wow, pansy friendly military :/ I thought there were some weak people that made it threw mine..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 29, 2010)

FUCKING HOMO's


----------



## Scoobysnkk (Aug 29, 2010)

Hahahahahaha looks like fun... cell phone privileges and at least 8 hours of sleep daily, that's more than I get now.


----------



## Swamp Honky (Aug 29, 2010)

They state that it is a good thing that less recruits are being washed out of basic training due to the nicer treatment and easier standards. 
I don't see this as a positive result. I would rather see a shit bag washed out in basic training instead of the alternative, which is waiting until the middle of a combat zone to find out the hard way that someone doesn't have what it takes, except for now you have consequences that costs lives.


----------



## madness unseen (Aug 29, 2010)

I was shocked at how many people I saw in basic that had the audacity to question "why?" when told to do something. I know for certain there are times that that split second wasted on asking that question can cost lives.. When I was in basic, it was all I could do to not punch people in the face for questioning orders. Then there were the candyasses that couldnt take elevated voices and stern words. Whoopidty freakin do, get over it. Nothing that guy says is gonna hurt you, unless youre weak. "Take you aside" fuck that noise, make an example so some other dumbass doesnt make the same mistake. I made one in basic, and fully deserved getting my ass handed to me, not only in front of my entire flight, but the squadron too (or at least the ones in the chow hall I was pulled into.) My flight learned a vaulable lesson at my expense: dont crack a joke when left at ease waiting to go to chow, especially if youre a leader, and especially if you dont see that Blue Rope poking his head around the corner staring at you doing it ;) 
Verbal reaming I received didnt break my nerve, but my legs betrayed my calm upper body and facial expression that day: I was scared shitless for the one and only time in basic, thought I was going bye-bye. My legs shook as I had two TIs in my face and 4 circling like sharks. Ah, haha, I kinda miss that moment, the rush I felt. Needless to say, learned my lesson.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 29, 2010)

Sweet I am rejoining next week.....HOMO's....guess they have never seen an angry bear at basic


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2010)

The tragedy is not that these individuals will be soldiers, but that they will one day be NCOs.


----------



## car (Aug 29, 2010)

RK, tell your buddy's story.......about her 1SG thrashing his/her company one dark and cloudy morning at DLI.......I think he was the 1SG of F/229 MI Bn.



Freefalling said:


> The tragedy is not that these individuals will be soldiers, but that they will one day be NCOs.



That scares me, too.


----------



## Cayenne6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> The tragedy is not that these individuals will be soldiers, but that they will one day be NCOs.



     If each unit maintains high standards the shitbirds won't go anywhere. A few will slip through but most won't be able to handle the real Army. Us old farts thought the Corps had gone soft when DIs were forced to stop beating recruits but it is still puting out the same product it always has. Change does not come from the ground pounder but from officers on high. If the units are forced to lower standards then the Army is in trouble. Not much will change until the Army puts out a high number of shitbirds.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, but hell I was sorta stoked right off the bat when I had a platoon of 70 guys and 45 or so actually finished Infantry OSUT. Everyone else was chaptered, or went awol.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 30, 2010)

Polar Bear said:


> Sweet I am rejoining next week.....HOMO's....guess they have never seen an angry bear at basic


 
That would be AWESOME.  Real bears at boot camp; train them to maul anyone that breaks the position of attention.  The videos alone would make it worth doing.


----------



## pardus (Aug 30, 2010)

That video is old.

It was an experiment with non combat arms only, I'm sure was temporary only.

I attended a non combat arms basic training and it sure as shit wasn't soft like the video shows. :2c:


----------



## Dame (Aug 30, 2010)

pardus said:


> That video is old.
> It was an experiment with non combat arms only, I'm sure was temporary only.
> I attended a non combat arms basic training and it sure as shit wasn't soft like the video shows. :2c:


 
Just talked to a recruiter today who called for my son.  He says that's the way it is now.  Maybe it's "someone's" agenda that we be unprepared?


----------



## AWP (Aug 30, 2010)

A good friend of mine is an OSUT DS at Benning. I'll shoot him an email over this.


----------



## pardus (Aug 30, 2010)

lantram said:


> Just talked to a recruiter today who called for my son.  He says that's the way it is now.  Maybe it's "someone's" agenda that we be unprepared?


 
I went through US basic in mid 2009, drill sgts, swore at, verbally abused, threatened physical violence and in one instance threw a helmet and bashed a recruit in the head with it on purpose and in front of the entire company command structure to include the CO. 

This is all long after this article hit the news.

I don't know what is happening today, though I do know that alot depends on where someone attends basic training, mine was Ft Benning.

Sand Hill sucks lol


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe this crap is actually geared to the parents?  Win over Mom and Dad..get Janie or Johnny to sign up.  You know sort of like the ol' bait and switch?


----------



## 0699 (Aug 31, 2010)

pardus said:


> I went through US basic in mid 2009, drill sgts, swore at, verbally abused, threatened physical violence and in one instance threw a helmet and bashed a recruit in the head with it on purpose and in front of the entire company command structure to include the CO.
> 
> This is all long after this article hit the news.
> 
> ...


 
No bears?


----------



## Centermass (Aug 31, 2010)

Benning OSUT is more than likely one of the exceptions.

I have my reservations about the other 4 ATC's. 

Ft. Jackson


----------



## Headshot (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is one of the latest DI's in action.


View attachment 12973


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 31, 2010)

pardus said:


> I went through US basic in mid 2009, drill sgts, swore at, verbally abused, threatened physical violence and in one instance threw a helmet and bashed a recruit in the head with it on purpose and in front of the entire company command structure to include the CO.



That was just becuause they hated YOU. :)


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2010)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> That was just becuause they hated YOU. :)


 
lol fucker, nah they were cool with me for the most part.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats beacuse they were tought to respect their elders.  When did the Army start letting people over 65 enlist? 

Next week, you up of a beer?


----------



## car (Aug 31, 2010)

I put a pregnant woman in the front leaning rest position for about 30 minutes one morning...when I was but a mere First Sergeant. Long story, but my entire company had pissed me off.

EDIT - it was one Soldier, but no one would own up........


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2010)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Thats beacuse they were tought to respect their elders.  When did the Army start letting people over 65 enlist?
> 
> Next week, you up of a beer?


 
Fuck you motherfucker and yes 

You in the city?


----------



## AWP (Aug 31, 2010)

From my buddy:


> I've heard of this, but it doesn't happen at Benning. They do get 1 more hr of sleep now (7 hrs), but we still rush them through the chow hall. We yell and cuss here as well. The new PT program limits corrective training to 5 reps.


----------



## Etype (Sep 24, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> FUCKING HOMO's


 
You can't say that anymore.


----------



## Manolito (Sep 24, 2010)

My Dad was a Navy Hard Hat Diver and Golden Gloves Boxer. Boot Camp was a lot better than home.
Bill


----------



## taskforceiron (Sep 26, 2010)

Shocked if it ends up this easy at any location.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't understand why any one would soften up on basic training. I am joining as soon as my eyes fully heal from laser surgery and just saw the video already posted and this video. I know I am going to hate the fact I said this going through it, but I really want basic training to be difficult, so I can learn and gain as much from it as possible. Has any one gone through then "new version" of basic at Ft. Benning?


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2010)

Your question has been answered in this thread already, Go back and read the posts in this thread, stop being a lazy fuck. 



Jeremy said:


> Has any one gone through then "new version" of basic at Ft. Benning?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> I don't understand why any one would soften up on basic training. I am joining as soon as my eyes fully heal from laser surgery and just saw the video already posted and this video. I know I am going to hate the fact I said this going through it, but I really want basic training to be difficult, so I can learn and gain as much from it as possible.



You learn when you get to your unit, BCT is just "Basic" it gives you basic skills and dicipline to get you ready for the kick in the nuts when you arive at your unit... At least thats how it use to be.


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> I know I am going to hate the fact I said this going through it, but I really want basic training to be difficult, so I can learn and gain as much from it as possible. Has any one gone through then "new version" of basic at Ft. Benning?



As pardus less-than-eloquently pointed it, we've already covered it....hmm, I think even I had that answer on the previous page, but I digress....

You want Basic to be difficult? Did you go off to Kindergarten or 1st Grade thumping your chest about how you wanted to learn algebra?


----------



## is friday (Oct 29, 2010)

Sad.


----------



## ABSapp (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been seeing this crap since I've been out. I went back to Leonard Wood to visit some friends in '07 and was shocked to see trainees off post in bdus hanging out at Wal-Mart. I joined right after they did away with the stress-cards and before they started this. My unit was OSUT at the 35th ENG. We weren't allowed any sort of pass for the first 6 weeks and when we did get a pass, it was either one day Batt or one day Post. I think we got 3 total passes even through AIT. If we needed the phone outside of passes, we got to use one of the 8 pay phones outside once every couple of weeks and we had 30 minutes total to get through the entire platoon. Top that off with being smoked when we weren't in a class or doing some sort of training, ironmans in full NBC up and down all 3 floors for an hour or mule kicks in the war room until half the platoon popped and the walls sweated and that is weak even in comparison to how it used to be. Our drill sergeants weren't allowed to touch us unless it was life or death, ie, at the range when the one idiot turned around with his rifle to respond to an instructor or the asshole who refuses to throw the grenade.
I have a few friends going through basic now and I get updates from them on Facebook and they call or text from time to time. Hell, they get off-post passes in civvies. WTF?!!! They're even nerfing the reqs for schools like Airborne. Now you have to be in the 80th(?) percentile on your run for that instead of the grueling 6 mile. All I can say is OMFGWTHIWWTPASB's?


----------

